# Tangy cheese



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

This is only my fourth time making cheese. I have tried farmhouse cheddar and this last time I just tried making cottage cheese. Both worked out well but the farmhouse cheddar had a very strong tangy taste to them. So I thought I'd try something simpler and see how it went. Just finished and I'm disappointed to find it has the same tangy taste to it. I am using raw goats milk for both is this why they're so tangy or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hang in there and remember there is a difference between farm fresh egg from store same for commercial cheese and homemade cheese.

That just might be the issue.


----------



## soundsoflife (Jul 1, 2015)

What kind of tangy taste are you detecting from the goats cheese?


----------



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncertain it just tastes tangy tart almost a bit of a sourness.


----------



## soundsoflife (Jul 1, 2015)

kbwinter said:


> Uncertain it just tastes tangy tart almost a bit of a sourness.


Is your rennet still good? Sometimes if the rennet goes bad it makes the cheese taste odd. Another thing that could make the cheese taste tangy is what your goats are consuming, if they're pasture fed there could be something in season that the goats are eating that could be tainting they're milk making the cheese taste tangy. So if your goats raw milk taste alright, then the tangy taste must be coming from the ingredient that you use to make your cheese with.


----------



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

It might be the rennet I ordered it online so I'll find some new stuff and try again. The milk in my opinion tastes fine.


----------



## soundsoflife (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheese making takes a lot of practice to get a hang of, especially when making farmhouse cheddar that's a hard cheese to make. When my mom started making cheese she would always make mozzarella, and Queso blanco which are easy cheeses and it doesn't take a lot time to make. After my mom got a hang of making easy cheeses then she stared making harder cheeses. 
Here's are the recipes for mozzarella, and Queso blanco
http://www.weedemandreap.com/recipe-homemade-goat-milk-mozzarella/
http://www.urbancheesecraft.com/make-cheese/easy-home-cheese-making-recipes/queso-blanco/

Be careful of the amount of acids you use, too much can make the cheese taste tangy.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

soundsoflife said:


> Cheese making takes a lot of practice to get a hang of, especially when making farmhouse cheddar that's a hard cheese to make. When my mom started making cheese she would always make mozzarella, and Queso blanco which are easy cheeses and it doesn't take a lot time to make. After my mom got a hang of making easy cheeses then she stared making harder cheeses.
> Here's are the recipes for mozzarella, and Queso blanco
> http://www.weedemandreap.com/recipe-homemade-goat-milk-mozzarella/
> http://www.urbancheesecraft.com/make-cheese/easy-home-cheese-making-recipes/queso-blanco/
> ...


Thanks for the links. I've been struggling with cheese too. They taste OK, just won't melt.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

After quite a few farmhouse cheddar blocks that had way to strong of a flavor I tried the Colby recipe in Ricky Carrolls book. Voila! I use raw cows milk and after 8-10 weeks of sitting it has a texture reminiscent of commercial cheddar and a wonderful medium strong flavor.


----------

